# What is mark up on 5th Wheel?



## Barbara

I am looking to by a 5th wheel 29-30 ft. RLS, I'm learning what the letters mean! I have been looking at MSRP from 30K to 45K. Anyway I don't mind them making a profit, but please, I work hard for my money and make far less than a good RV Sales person. What is the usual percent of mark up from dealer invoice? Is the MSRP what the manufacture thinks the dealer should make? After years of being riped off in the auto market I finally know how to make a fair deal for myself and the salesperson. I am lost in this type of product can any one  help. :blush:


----------



## buckbs

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

Barbara,

I'm not an expert by any means, but from what I have read in magazines and on websites, 15-18% off MSRP is probably a good deal.  If you can get the dealer to throw in anything else, you're even that much farther ahead.  I got 18% off on the fifth wheel that I bought, and found that I could do no better.  If you wait until the end of the year like September, dealers are even more ready to unload stock.
buckbs


----------



## C Nash

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

Barbara,
In the price range you are looking at I would offer 25% off which they probably want take but don't be affraid you will hurt their feelings.  Offer and walk away and let them think a few days while you are looking elsewhere and making offers.  Even the MSRP may not be accurate at some dealers.  Try to find a dealer that you trust. Look even the new units over the same as you would a used unit.  All makes can have lemons.  Good luck


----------



## Barbara

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

Just talked with a sales person who I won't be talking to again. I wanted to see the dealer invoice, she told me they won't show it, I asked what they where hiding? She said I wouldn't ask the grocer for their cost on a can of peas sooo. Personally I do not see the analogy. I was thinking at least 15% - 20% off MSRP would be OK. They sure get touchie about this. Can't wait till the same info is available on these units as autos, just might stop the rape of innocent people.


----------



## Gary B

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

Hi Barbara, having read this post and your other, let me add my free advice (its free and thats what its worth): First the analogy of the price of peas is right on, think about it you don't go into Safeway and ask the for cost of peas, what you do (or at least what most do) is you check at Safeway, Fry's, Wal-mart, Albertson's etc and then you decide who has the best price and thats where you buy. The same is true when buying a RV, for the most part MSRP means nothing they can be made up, and getting a % off means practilly nothing, what you need to do is shop 3 or 4 dealers and get the best price. You have to deal on peas only you can't look at peas & corn and broccoli, by this I mean if you are looking at Jayco 5ers then its Jaycos and it has to be the exact same model not 29' 31' &33'. The dealer mentioned in the other post and any other big place is bad news for the most part IMHO be very careful they'll have signed into a deal before you can say peas. And not a good deal. There is one place you can go for prices a guide and that is the NADA big book it cost $100.00 for a subcription and comes out 3 times per year, it'll give you the approx MSRP on new the wholesale on used, average selling  price etc. I am in AZ. now and have been to many of the big dealers and wouldn't buy a sewer hose from any of them, have had the best luck with small dealers, or private party's. If you are finacing don't do it at any dealer, pay them cash finace thur your bank or credit union. Good luck.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Barbara

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

Gary, the part I didn't get was how the mark up on RV/5th wheels and vegetables can be the same thing. Groceries cost and quality vary little from store to store, not so with the product at issue. I didn't want to argue with the woman, it was a small dealership and local. Where I live the local business people have a sence of entitlement, meaning they can stick it to you just cause they are local and there are few choices. Nice, beautiful place to visit hole to live in. Want the Trailer to get the H out! Looks like they will all keep the product as living in an apartment is starting to look like a better financial deal for the short run.  :angry:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## hertig

What is mark up on 5th Wheel?

If you can find a year old unit (last year's model), you may be able to save a bundle.  I got mine, with full warrenty, at the NADA used price.

Tell the salesman you (generally) don't have to take out a loan to buy a can of peas...


----------



## belleshun02

Just curious but does anyone know what kind of percent Audi dealers are getting in a new car? I'm planning to purchase a new one however, informal reports are emerging that a growing quantity of car dealerships are beginning to scale back their markups on replacement insurance and financing. The dealer finance markup, in addition to dealer insurance markup, can be pretty steep as often as not.


----------



## MASONRVING

Does anyone have a Light Open Range 2014 LF319RLS and do they like it or dos like it. I'm planning to get one soon if all goes well.


----------

